
The Challenges of Operating a Computing Cloud and Charging for Its Use (2017) [pdf] - dastbe
https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs349d/docs/theimer.pdf
======
bahmboo
[2017] A large part of the technical side overlaps with running servers and
services in general.

------
unreal37
Is there a video for this? Is this from a talk?

~~~
mhxion
[http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs349d/](http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs349d/)
and
[http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs349d/docs/](http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs349d/docs/)

